# What style of headstall for Playboy?



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I am trying to decide what style headstall would look best on my gelding, Playboy.

I'm looking for something that would really complement his square head, but it cannot have bling. This is for foundation and ranch horse shows.

So, browband? Or one ear? I found a slit one ear headstall with a Playboy Bunny engraved in the buckle, and OH GOSH so perfect! Bahah! But I want him to look his best, so what is ya'lls opinion?


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

With that face? Anything! GORGEOUS


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Either a single or double ear. I think a browband would be too much on his face.

I love single eared headstalls. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I would go with a one ear. One ears make almost every pony look their bests.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm going to be the odd ball and say Browband with the Futurity Knot....I always like the looks of them on horses with heads similar to your guys. Scrat looks SHARP in a Futurity Knot browband, makes his head look even more refined then what it already is lol.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

What bit are you riding him in? That will help narrow down your choices.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

There is nothing cuter than a sweet face in a one-eared headstall.  IMHO!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

One-ear all the way......


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

He would look really nice with a one ear heastall. He's gorgeous!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I've got to jump on the one ear bandwagon!


----------



## DixieKate (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree and say a one ear would look dashing! What a handsome boy!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm on the one ear bandwagon as well. Since it's for foundation shows what about something with rawhide trim? Be a bit more "bling" while still traditional and no silver. 

This one is from Schutz Bros


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

COWCHICK he rides in a high port bit..Almost like a spade but not quite.

And that's for the complements y'all!! I'm sure they are going to his head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm with the one-ear suggestions. You don't want to cover up that beautiful head!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Mango, because he is riding in a shanked bit I say a split ear. This is personal preference, but I prefer a split ear over over the single ear slide style, they seem to stay pretty good. Don't get me wrong, I have a couple of the slide ear styles, but the split ear is my favorite for a "using" headstall.

I think traditionally browband headstalls are used for snaffles and some prefer them for spades. Once the horse graduates to a shanked bit they should be with a one ear, two ear(more of a show pen style) or the split ear. 

The ones pictured below came from J.M. Capriola's, one of them is older than me and the newer "fancy" one is a couple years old. Both I have used in ranch horse classes with no problems with the excessive silver rule. (minus the bit pictured). However that may be different where you are at and what assoc. you are showing.

Your horse has a pretty head so I wouldn't go wide and bulky. I think he would look lovely with a finer simple headstall in a color that matches your saddle. But make sure your rein width matches your headstall width.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh gee.....this might be something I'm unaware of, but I use brow band bridles with my horse and ride him in corrections bits and a cathedral for showing.....am I not supposed to do that? I love the one ear bridles, but haven't found one I like yet and I also like the 'security' of the brow band and cheek-strap bridles (ie. hard to pull off!)......is there a protocol for reining shows and bridles vs what bit type?....just curious.....


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> Oh gee.....this might be something I'm unaware of, but I use brow band bridles with my horse and ride him in corrections bits and a cathedral for showing.....am I not supposed to do that? I love the one ear bridles, but haven't found one I like yet and I also like the 'security' of the brow band and cheek-strap bridles (ie. hard to pull off!)......is there a protocol for reining shows and bridles vs what bit type?....just curious.....


I found it fairly typical for shows(cow horse mostly) but not necessary.
But with guys I have cowboyed with, yes, browband headstalls for snaffles and spades, split ears(or one ears), with no throatlatch for shanked bits. Double ear headstalls seem to be a show deal, not ranch. 
It may be regional, but it was what I know


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I found it fairly typical for shows(cow horse mostly) but not necessary.
> But with guys I have cowboyed with, yes, browband headstalls for snaffles and spades, split ears(or one ears), with no throatlatch for shanked bits. Double ear headstalls seem to be a show deal, not ranch.
> It may be regional, but it was what I know


Can I use a throat latch at home with a shanked bit? Is it just an eye-appeal thing or does it have some impact on the horse or the way the bit works? So I could just pull the throat latch strap off before a show? Sorry, haha I come from a TB racing background, you know, safety first! Tight girths and all!!!:lol:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

It won't matter if you ride that horse in a bale twine...he is STUNNING. Love love love that face, that blaze and his color. 

I like the idea of the bit of rawhide myself.....it will be traditional - I had a rawhide set my horse Dashing Big Red. He had a big blaze like that and was that blazing red color. It looked good on him!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> Can I use a throat latch at home with a shanked bit? Is it just an eye-appeal thing or does it have some impact on the horse or the way the bit works? So I could just pull the throat latch strap off before a show? Sorry, haha I come from a TB racing background, you know, safety first! Tight girths and all!!!:lol:


Sure you can use a throatlatch with a shanked bit. I think for where I grew up it had more to do with what was "traditional". I never seen a split ear headstall with a throatlatch until I got the internet...didn't know they even made them...LOL (same with a one/double ear slide style). Like I said, It just may be a regional thing.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Sure you can use a throatlatch with a shanked bit. I think for where I grew up it had more to do with what was "traditional". I never seen a split ear headstall with a throatlatch until I got the internet...didn't know they even made them...LOL (same with a one/double ear slide style). Like I said, It just may be a regional thing.


Ooooh a split ear with a throat latch! How about a single ear with a throat latch? Haha I have to got online hunting!!! I think it's a security thing with me....like wearing your jeans with out a belt.....it's the same with me and throat latches! Need one!!! Thanks!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^LOL!
On another thread smrobs was talking about a situation where her horse tripped and stripped his split ear headstall trying to regain footing! eek! A throatlatch might be handy in a situation like that!
My one ear/split ear never had one and never thought a whole lot about it except for snaffle bit horses where it is possible to pull the bit all the way through their mouth!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> ^^^LOL!
> On another thread smrobs was talking about a situation where her horse tripped and stripped his split ear headstall trying to regain footing! eek! A throatlatch might be handy in a situation like that!
> My one ear/split ear never had one and never thought a whole lot about it except for snaffle bit horses where it is possible to pull the bit all the way through their mouth!


LOL! Yeah you ask anyone, I'm all about safety! Haha I'm really just an over thinker and am big into prevention!! I'm always thinking things right through and running possible scenarios through my head - hey it's saved a lot of broken bones!!! I used to work with racehorses for a long time, so you see all kinds of stupid accidents! Like stumbling out of the starting gates with a jockey perched on the horses neck and his hands sliding right up the neck and pushing the bridle right over the horses ears....and off it came, even with a throat latch! Needless to say he fell off with a bridle in his hands!:lol:


----------

